# First Rats - Tabasco and Sriracha



## JTred (May 5, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I had been putting off getting rats due to some vacations, but as soon as I had time to devote to some new animals I picked them up. This is Tabasco (Tabby- black hood) and Sriracha (Siri - gray/blue hood). We spent all morning getting to know one another on the couch and now they are taking a much needed nap.


----------



## CapnKennedy (Sep 30, 2012)

Cute! Also welcome to the site! Are you new to owning rats?


----------



## mnesson (Jun 18, 2013)

They are adorable! Congrats on the new ratties


----------



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

Aww, they're soo cute!! Congrats!!


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Ah! Soooo cute! I love their names too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

So sweet  and good luck on your new babies 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jesi (Jun 10, 2013)

They're so cute 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CapnKennedy (Sep 30, 2012)

Wait. I asked a dumb question earlier XD 
But yeah, they're adorable and I really like the names


----------



## JTred (May 5, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome everyone. I've been on the site for about a monthi and had been lurking for a month before that. Doing the research here before hand has made everything much easier.



CapnKennedy said:


> Cute! Also welcome to the site! Are you new to owning rats?


Yeah these are my first. I've lots of experience handling and training rats, but I've never had them in my home. So far I am loving them both and their personalities. They don't seem to like any of the treats I've offered, yogurt drops, yogurt, peanut butter all get an upturned nose.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

JTred said:


> They don't seem to like any of the treats I've offered, yogurt drops, yogurt, peanut butter all get an upturned nose.


If their only doing it outside the cage then they are probably just scared. Start out giving them bunches if treats by hand through the cage door and petting them while you do it eventually they will eat outside the cage. If they won't even take it inside the cage just leave it there and eventually they will take a little test nibble and find out it's not going to hurt them and it tastes good. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

